# What colors will these two produce?



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm asking the experts! This is my newly formed pair and I was curious to know what colors will they produce?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ash red*

The cock is an ash red sooty grizzle and the hen is blue pied? grizzle? If she is grizzle, you could produce whites or some whites could come just from alot of pied genes. Base color though, looks as though it would only be ash red as the cock does not appear to be split for blue.

Bill


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The hen is a blue pied. She has markings of blue on her back that you can't see in this picture. So your saying they can throw out pure white? That would be nice! Can they also throw out grizzle or ash reds? Sorry I'm not into genetics....lol

Henry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Are they homers? Dave


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*White would be a possibility*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> The hen is a blue pied. She has markings of blue on her back that you can't see in this picture. So your saying they can throw out pure white? That would be nice! Can they also throw out grizzle or ash reds? Sorry I'm not into genetics....lol
> 
> Henry


Hi Henry

Because the male looks to be ash red and does not look to carry blue, the pair is liable to produce all ash red young, probably half of which will be grizzles. The hen should put a lot of white in them (pied) and it may be possible to get an all white here and there but I woudn't bet on it. 

Bill


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Are they homers? Dave


Yes Dave these are homers.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> Hi Henry
> 
> Because the male looks to be ash red and does not look to carry blue, the pair is liable to produce all ash red young, probably half of which will be grizzles. The hen should put a lot of white in them (pied) and it may be possible to get an all white here and there but I woudn't bet on it.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill....I like the possibilities of either ash reds or ash red grizzle.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Yes Dave these are homers.


You sure?the one to the right looks like a baku tumbler.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

is it not that ash red is the more doiment color and so ash red comes before white but i may be wrong


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

telstar12 said:


> You sure?the one to the right looks like a baku tumbler.


I'm pretty sure that all my birds are homers.

here's another picture of the same bird with my BCH.









Baku Tumblers









She does look a little like a tumbler but I'm for sure she is a homer, Lol. I've tossed her from 1-5 miles without any problems. I don't know much about tumblers but I don't think they can home those distances.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow!I got a pair of baku's that look just like that.I'll be posting a pic soon.



There you go http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr233/obow/img1235081652256.jpg?t=1235081785


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

At first sight I thought the blue pied bird was a roller  But if it homes from 5 miles, it's either a homer or a good follower.

James, ash-red is dominant to the other two basic colors. I suppose you could call white a secondary color, as it can come with any of the three basics.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Your white shell crested birds are not homers. Any pigeon with half a brain can home from about five miles if it's been trained and flown in a flock; but I'd be very very careful about taking those birds much farther out. I have had commies (ferals) occasionally home from up to 75 miles; I've had a lot of breeds home from about 10, but I've also lost a lot more birds at any distance. I'd definitely keep those two whites down to the loft.

As for your breeding questions - I'd say Bill is absolutely correct here.

Frank


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

bluecheck said:


> Your white shell crested birds are not homers. Any pigeon with half a brain can home from about five miles if it's been trained and flown in a flock; but I'd be very very careful about taking those birds much farther out. I have had commies (ferals) occasionally home from up to 75 miles; I've had a lot of breeds home from about 10, but I've also lost a lot more birds at any distance. I'd definitely keep those two whites down to the loft.
> 
> As for your breeding questions - I'd say Bill is absolutely correct here.
> 
> Frank


The crested birds are not mine. It's a photo that I found online of Baku tumbler birds. Someone posted a comment stating that my white splash homer was a tumbler and I posted a picture of the Baku's to show that my bird was not a tumbler.


----------

